# Very Strange Black Boxes



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

At some of the sites I go to I am seeing black boxes jumping around on the pages.  It's very annoying.  I just got an antivirus program after this happened and have also been using my spyware program.  I don't know what this is but seems like a virus of  some sort.  

What do you  think?


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2018)

I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 26, 2018)

Quick question, are you using Chrome?


----------



## Camper6 (May 26, 2018)

I don't think it's a virus if your virus program is working.

I think it has something to do between your browser and the site you are visiting.

And I think it's advertising of some sort and being blocked by the anti virus program.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2018)

It happens to me every so often and I believe it is a malfunction in my AdBlock, the bouncing little black boxes are where the advertisements would normally appear.


----------



## Buckeye (May 26, 2018)

Shiraz??


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Quick question, are you using Chrome?


Yes, I always do.



Camper6 said:


> I don't think it's a virus if your virus program is working.
> 
> I think it has something to do between your browser and the site you are visiting.
> 
> And I think it's advertising of some sort and being blocked by the anti virus program.


It started before I installed the antivirus program, though.  It is black squares and triangles blocking site content.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Shiraz??


Hahahaha.  Haven't had any today. Or anything else.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 26, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I always do.
> 
> It started before I installed the antivirus program, though.  It is black squares and triangles blocking site content.
> 
> Hahahaha.  Haven't had any today. Or anything else.



It's a Chrome problem  --  google 'black boxes Chrome'  It's a bug they have there are fixes that are quite involved, that's why I always use either Firefox or Opera.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> It's a Chrome problem  --  google 'black boxes Chrome'  It's a bug they have there are fixes that are quite involved, that's why I always use either Firefox or Opera.


I have Firefox but it's hard to bookmark things and transfer bookmarks on it.  I also have Edge.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> It's a Chrome problem  --  google 'black boxes Chrome'  It's a bug they have there are fixes that are quite involved, that's why I always use either Firefox or Opera.


It said to clear browsing data and I did.  I'll see what happens next.  
Thanks for identifying the problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

I think I'll have to change browsers.  Can't get rid of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2018)

I've been mostly using Firefox, but sometimes use IE11, haven't seen any problem like this on either of them.  I don't use any ad blockers, and my anti-virus is Norton.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been mostly using Firefox, but sometimes use IE11, haven't seen any problem like this on either of them.  I don't use any ad blockers, and my anti-virus is Norton.


Thanks for your feedback.  I am on the browser Edge at the moment.  Only problem is I didn't keep track of a lot of my passwords.  Had to reset the one here at SF.  No problem, though.


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for your feedback.  I am on the browser Edge at the moment.  Only problem is I didn't keep track of a lot of my passwords.  Had to reset the one here at SF.  No problem, though.



With Firefox you can retrieve your saved passwords for any site.
Go to Tools>Options>Security


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> With Firefox you can retrieve your saved passwords for any site.
> Go to Tools>Options>Security


Thank you Camper.  I have firefox, too.


----------

